# Vcube 2



## emolover (Jan 10, 2011)

Did anybody know about the v-cube 2x2. Apparently there have been pictures for a few days. I can believe theres a pillowed version. 

More about in on twistypuzzle.


----------



## Zarxrax (Jan 10, 2011)

Yea there was a thread here several days ago, but its gone now or something?


----------



## masterofthebass (Jan 10, 2011)

this wasn't supposed to be announced, but people didn't listen to KV. At this point, its pretty much out of the bag, so w/e.


----------



## kpcube (Jan 10, 2011)

Couldnt it be v-cube stickers? Meaning like the only way we could know for sure is by the internals?


----------



## ElectricDoodie (Jan 10, 2011)

Erik made a thread with pics of it. I think he got it from the Facebook group page.
Someone then commented on it being fake.

Erik edited his first post, and removed everything. He then asked a mod to delete the thread, and that he would explain why in a PM with them.

No idea what happened, and his reasoning.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Jan 10, 2011)

Anyone with a laptop/other portable computer means plan on going there(Mall of America) and able to broadcast on blogTV?


----------



## Jokerman5656 (Jan 10, 2011)

Maybe, but last i tried MoA doesn't have a non-secured Wi-Fi there so if you bring a computer bring a internet card. Or if someone has a Hotspot capable mobile device that could work super


----------



## goatseforever (Jan 10, 2011)

PROTIP: EDITING AND DELETING THE THREAD MAKES THE PUBLIC MORE INTERESTED. WHAT HE SHOULD HAVE DONE WAS BEEN LIKE "LOL I TROLED U ALL THESE ARE FAKE HAH"

Also, that pillowed 2x2 is just ADORABLE~


----------



## AvGalen (Jan 10, 2011)

goatseforever said:


> PROTIP: EDITING AND DELETING THE THREAD MAKES THE PUBLIC MORE INTERESTED. WHAT HE SHOULD HAVE DONE WAS BEEN LIKE "LOL I TROLED U ALL THESE ARE FAKE HAH"
> 
> Also, that pillowed 2x2 is just ADORABLE~


Are you a politician by any chance 
Writing in all caps that it would be better to lie than to fix a mistake the right way? Really? That is what you consider Pro? I am glad Erik DID handle this the way he did


----------



## gibbleking (Jan 10, 2011)

foot note...now been posted up again with official permission...go look see.i wish they had released more then just these though.


----------



## Dene (Jan 10, 2011)

urgh won't be getting these.


----------



## ElectricDoodie (Jan 10, 2011)

*V-Cube 2 pillowed. Do want.*

















The pillowed one looks sweet. Don't know how practical it'll be, though.


----------



## Toad (Jan 10, 2011)

Where did you get that picture from?


----------



## ElectricDoodie (Jan 10, 2011)

Toad said:


> Where did you get that picture from?


 Twisty Puzzles.


----------



## masterofthebass (Jan 10, 2011)

KV posted pictures on facebook. He originally asked to keep it secret, but it got leaked out.


----------



## Nestor (Jan 10, 2011)

+1

Even if it sucks for speed, the aesthetics grant it a place in any collection.


----------



## amostay2004 (Jan 10, 2011)

Why would you post a picture on facebook if you don't want it to get leaked out??


----------



## Godmil (Jan 10, 2011)

Yep, I'll buy them as soon as they're available.


----------



## da25centz (Jan 10, 2011)

ahaha the pillowed one is sooo cute. But I bet it'll blow. I might consider the square one, but probably not


----------



## MTGjumper (Jan 10, 2011)

amostay2004 said:


> Why would you post a picture on facebook if you don't want it to get leaked out??


 
I don't think many people use facebook.


----------



## freshcuber (Jan 10, 2011)

Is this what they plan to announce at the MOA comp?


----------



## masterofthebass (Jan 10, 2011)

amostay2004 said:


> Why would you post a picture on facebook if you don't want it to get leaked out??


 
because only your friends on facebook can see it?


----------



## ElectricDoodie (Jan 10, 2011)

MTGjumper said:


> I don't think many people use facebook.


 Not sure if serious.


----------



## 4Chan (Jan 10, 2011)

MTGjumper said:


> I don't think many people use facebook.


 
What's a facebook?


----------



## ben1996123 (Jan 10, 2011)

da25centz said:


> ahaha the pillowed one is sooo cute. But I bet it'll blow. I might consider the *square one*, but probably not



V-cubes makes a square-1? Cool.

On Topic: Cool. Looks nice.


----------



## Kapusta (Jan 10, 2011)

These have been on my desktop for a while. Good to see that Verdes gave the "okay" to post them. I'll definitely pick up one of each.


----------



## amostay2004 (Jan 10, 2011)

Yea but you only need one guy who didn't know it's supposed to be a secret to _leak_ it out (eg post here), and it happened.


----------



## ElectricDoodie (Jan 10, 2011)

Kapusta said:


> These have been on my desktop for a while.


 Yeah, I had it since Erik posted it on here, but didn't want to post it until there was an OK from Verdes.


----------



## freshcuber (Jan 10, 2011)

So this is a legit V-Cube then and not a hoax? I don't see the point in a pillowed 2x2 anyway but it's still exciting that they may be releasing a new cube soon. I find it kind of funny that the company that set the bar for big cubes then released a 2x2 before larger cubes or medium cubes.


----------



## freshcuber (Jan 10, 2011)

Pics of the internals anyone?


----------



## Tall5001 (Jan 10, 2011)

I expected a 4x4 or a pillowed 6x6 not a 2x2 but the pillowed 2x2 is cool looking i just want to know how good/bad they are we will find out at the MOA open on February 20th


----------



## Godmil (Jan 10, 2011)

This is a very good move by V-Cubes. The 2x2 will have been cheap to develop/manufacture, there is a larger market than for the larger cubes, there isn't a clear 'best cube' in this range so many people will probably give it a shot, also the lower retail price will probably make it spontaneous purchases for many people. This could definitely get some good cash flow into the company, which will make further developments more likely.


----------



## AvGalen (Jan 10, 2011)

- It is a beta that was announced (including pics) on Konstantinos Verdes FaceBook page.
- Konstantinos didn't say it had to be kept secret.
- Erik did publish it here
- Someone asked Verdes if it was okay to publish the pictures somewhere else. Verdes replied "let's keep it among (facebook) friends for now
- Because of this (at least that is what I assume) Erik asked (and got) the thread deleted
-It is important to note that Verdes asked (and found) for Beta testers. That means that the puzzle might receive some changes.
- Because I have already heard about this showing up on francocube and twistypuzzles it indeed seems pretty useless to keep everything hidden.

I have send Konstantinos a personal message and he replied quickly. He said that he would have like to keep it a secret for a bit longer, but that it is too late to prevent it from becoming public now that "the cat is out of the bag". I will not copy/paste his entire message, but I feel comfortable with publishing this part:



> we will send a newsletter very soon to everyone announcing the release.
> I knew , that by posting this in fb it is impossible to keep it secret. I just couldn't resist as my enthousiasm for the puzzle and it's quality is like the one that every speedcuber will feel when touch it


----------



## Lars (Jan 10, 2011)

Agree.


----------



## DavidWoner (Jan 10, 2011)

I don't know why anyone would ever want a pillowed anything, but okay.

I'm worried that this will have the same glaring flaws as every other vcube product- rivets instead of screws, becomes completely useless after a while, and only available in white. Also the patent drawings do not appear to have a fixed corner, which means it would misalign. This would be a simple fix, but hopefully they know enough to do it on their own. It also looks like the edges/centers touch the corner shells (which I doubt are even really shells), and I think the increase in contact area would slow it down. Then again, this is all speculation based on the patent drawings and previous products.


----------



## Zarxrax (Jan 10, 2011)

DavidWoner said:


> and only available in white.


 Actually, Vcubes does sell black cubes too.


----------



## AvGalen (Jan 10, 2011)

I merged the "V2 ... Want" thread with this one since they are basically the same thing


----------



## choza244 (Jan 10, 2011)

DavidWoner said:


> I don't know why anyone would ever want a pillowed anything, but okay.


 
I want a pillowed 3x3, no for speed solving of course, but it would be really cool, just my opinion.


----------



## cisco (Jan 10, 2011)

KV said:


> we will send a newsletter very soon to everyone announcing the release.



I hope "soon" doesn't mean another like 3 or 4 years... again


----------



## DavidWoner (Jan 10, 2011)

Zarxrax said:


> Actually, Vcubes does sell black cubes too.


 
Not always. I can recall two periods where black cubes were unavailable. There may have been more.


----------



## freshcuber (Jan 10, 2011)

As for right now, however, black cubes are available so I would assume this will also be available in black.


----------



## peedu (Jan 10, 2011)

4Chan said:


> What's a facebook?



I'm not sure, but sounds like a football club to me. Maybe it is a band or something. In case it is a singer, I would like to know if it is male of female.

I will boycott V-cubes all the way just because of the hassle they have created. I will buy each and single one of V-cubes KO-s very shortly.

The only way to convince me to buy any product at all from V-cubes would be the price.


Peedu


----------



## collinbxyz (Jan 10, 2011)

ben1996123 said:


> V-cubes makes a square-1? Cool.
> 
> On Topic: Cool. Looks nice.


 
He meant the square 2x2, not a square-1


----------



## ariasamie (Jan 10, 2011)

so people gave up boycotting the V-cubes...(?)


----------



## Zarxrax (Jan 10, 2011)

ariasamie said:


> so people gave up boycotting the V-cubes...(?)


Well they backed off on guhong and even maru cubes. That's about all that anyone could ask of them, don't you think?


----------



## Toad (Jan 10, 2011)

ariasamie said:


> so people gave up boycotting the V-cubes...(?)


 
They let the patent issue go...


----------



## Dene (Jan 10, 2011)

ariasamie said:


> so people gave up boycotting the V-cubes...(?)


 
You thought all the morons that signed the petition were serious?


----------



## ariasamie (Jan 10, 2011)

Zarxrax said:


> Well they backed off on guhong and even maru cubes. That's about all that anyone could ask of them, don't you think?


 
oh really? I didn't know sry!


----------



## emolover (Jan 10, 2011)

I just hope they resolve the instability and bad turning that all 2x2s now have.

This is truly a big leap for v-cube and I hope others will be released soon.


----------



## freshcuber (Jan 10, 2011)

I feel like this is the beginning to them releasing a 3x3 and 4x4. I don't see them going 5,6,7 then 2 then something like 8x8 or 9x9


----------



## nlCuber22 (Jan 10, 2011)

collinbxyz said:


> He meant the square 2x2, not a square-1


 
'cube' not 'square' 
Sarcasm is sometimes hard to detect over the Internet.


----------



## AvGalen (Jan 10, 2011)

peedu said:


> I'm not sure, but sounds like a football club to me. Maybe it is a band or something. In case it is a singer, I would like to know if it is male of female.
> 
> I will boycott V-cubes all the way just because of the hassle they have created. I will buy each and single one of V-cubes KO-s very shortly.
> 
> ...


 Boycotting them: Fine, your choice
Buying "each and single one of V-cubes KO-s very shortly because of the hassle they have created." sounds ignorant to me. And then you give your real motives: price. I thought you were looking at this from a moral standpoint, but now you are just trying to make up reasons for "illegal" behavior


----------



## TheMachanga (Jan 10, 2011)

peedu said:


> I will boycott V-cubes all the way just because of the hassle they have created. I will buy each and single one of V-cubes KO-s very shortly.
> Peedu



That sounds like a really douche-bag thing to do.


----------



## ElectricDoodie (Jan 10, 2011)

peedu said:


> I will boycott V-cubes all the way just because of the hassle they have created. I will buy each and single one of V-cubes KO-s very shortly.
> 
> *The only way to convince me to buy any product at all from V-cubes would be the price.*
> 
> ...


 Oh, so you're just trying to make it clear to us that the only reasoning for your boycott is because of price. And that all that "V-hassle" excuse is just a sham for your reasoning. kthxbai.

You know what? Me too!
I promise to boycott ALL LAMBORGHINIS, until they come down in price!


----------



## Specs112 (Jan 10, 2011)

nlCuber22 said:


> 'cube' not 'square'
> Sarcasm is sometimes hard to detect over the Internet.


 
They need to make an HTML sarcasm tag to change the font to something particularly sarcastic-looking. Though I can't think of any fonts that would fit the description.

On topic: I'm sort of excited about the V-Cube 2. Looks cool. Probably won't get it though.


----------



## y3k9 (Jan 10, 2011)

Darn, I shouldn't have bought my lanlan. Whatever.


----------



## Andreaillest (Jan 11, 2011)

The pillowed 2x2 looks so adorable.


----------



## qqwref (Jan 11, 2011)

AvGalen said:


> Buying "each and single one of V-cubes KO-s very shortly because of the hassle they have created." sounds ignorant to me. And then you give your real motives: price. I thought you were looking at this from a moral standpoint, but now you are just trying to make up reasons for "illegal" behavior


I don't agree with your interpretation of his post. To me it looks like he doesn't like how V-Cubes has acted, so now he wants to be mean to them by buying the KOs. If you agree that the KOs hurt the V-Cube company, this is a reasonable way to try to hurt them, and not ignorant. The "only reason would be the price" isn't because he only cares about money, it's because he knows he won't buy V-Cube products out of loyalty or perceived quality. He's saying he will only buy from them if it's better for him, because he doesn't want to support them unless it's necessary.


Back on topic: I wouldn't buy a pillowed 2x2 except for the collection - to me, pillowed cubes are harder to turn (unless they are very large, like the size of the 9x9). But I guess some people think pillowed cubes are prettier? That seems to be the sentiment of some twistypuzzles members and builders. Also, I'm not immediately convinced that a V-2 will be amazing, unlike most other people here. I will believe it is better than the current 2x2s when I try it myself (or see a review from a fast 2x2er who has played with one).


----------



## collinbxyz (Jan 11, 2011)

* Sarcasm Tag *Me also lovez the pillowed 2x2!!!* Sarcasm Tag *


----------



## Tim Major (Jan 11, 2011)

emolover said:


> I just hope they resolve the instability and bad turning that all 2x2s now have.


 
er....?
There are already some very good 2x2s on the market. And might the pillowed 2x2 help seeing the back face?


----------



## splinteh (Jan 11, 2011)

I personally don't dig the pillowed stuff. I wish it was 4x4 instead of 2x2. 4x4's seem to be really progressing these days


----------



## JackJ (Jan 11, 2011)

Looks cool. I plan on attending the MOA comp. I'll make a vid about it while I'm there.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Jan 11, 2011)

MTGjumper said:


> I don't think many people use facebook.


 See it's funny, because over 2,000,000 do, about 1/3000th of the global population.


4Chan said:


> What's a facebook?


 


splinteh said:


> I personally don't dig the pillowed stuff. I wish it was 4x4 instead of 2x2. 4x4's seem to be really progressing these days


 
A new 4x4 was recently released.


----------



## DavidWoner (Jan 11, 2011)

~Phoenix Death~ said:


> See it's funny, because over 2,000,000 do, about 1/3000th of the global population.


 
Yeah I guess 500,000,000+ is technically "over 2,000,000," though I don't know why you'd pick such a low number.


----------



## AvGalen (Jan 11, 2011)

DavidWoner said:


> Yeah I guess 500,000,000+ is technically "over 2,000,000," though I don't know why you'd pick such a low number.


 
He probably looked at the number of "friends" he had and thought that everyone on FaceBook was now friends with him. Thanks to you he will have to convince 498+ million people to add him as a friend as well. You just gave him a heart attack


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Jan 11, 2011)

AvGalen said:


> He probably looked at the number of "friends" he had and thought that everyone on FaceBook was now friends with him. Thanks to you he will have to convince 498+ million people to add him as a friend as well. You just gave him a heart attack


 
Yep.


----------



## RCTACameron (Jan 11, 2011)

Although it could be good, I'm not sure that the v-cube 2 will be as good as some other 2x2s on the market. I wouldn't be surprised if these weren't that good at corner cutting and locked up/popped more than they should. Also, they definitely won't be as cheap as lanlans.


----------



## y3k9 (Jan 11, 2011)

v cube should've expected to get screwed over cuz of the guhong mess.


----------



## avgdi (Jan 11, 2011)

These look pretty cool. I don't know how I feel about the pillowed one though. If they aren't too expensive and if they come in black I may get one of each.


----------



## peedu (Jan 11, 2011)

qqwref said:


> I don't agree with your interpretation of his post. To me it looks like he doesn't like how V-Cubes has acted, so now he wants to be mean to them by buying the KOs. If you agree that the KOs hurt the V-Cube company, this is a reasonable way to try to hurt them, and not ignorant. The "only reason would be the price" isn't because he only cares about money, it's because he knows he won't buy V-Cube products out of loyalty or perceived quality. He's saying he will only buy from them if it's better for him, because he doesn't want to support them unless it's necessary.


 
You have understood me correctly, Sir.
I like 3x3, 4x4 and 5x5 most. 2x2 is just a no-brainer quick fun, V6 and V7 (which I happen to own) are mostly idle. I was planning on getting V5, but that's not going to happen. My money is going elsewhere.

I mentioned the price as a factor, because if the price difference is huge enough, then economically I would be thinking about alternative use of my financial resources.

But now I'm ordering KO 5x5, 9x9 and 11x11 just because I can. And a bunch of Guhongs also. I was avoiding buying 9x9 and 11x11 for ethical reasons, but after the last actions of V-Cubes that is not a problem any more.

Peedu


----------



## Godmil (Jan 11, 2011)

Wait, price is a factor of you getting a 5x5, but you're also buying a 9x9 and 11x11, maybe I'm mistaken but I thought those cubes were hugely expensive. If you're buying them, surely a few euro's on a 5x5 isn't a big deal.


----------



## antoineccantin (Jan 11, 2011)

DavidWoner said:


> I don't know why anyone would ever want a pillowed anything, but okay.


 
Maybe because the edges on it are less sharp?


----------



## peedu (Jan 11, 2011)

Godmil said:


> Wait, price is a factor of you getting a 5x5, but you're also buying a 9x9 and 11x11, maybe I'm mistaken but I thought those cubes were hugely expensive. If you're buying them, surely a few euro's on a 5x5 isn't a big deal.


 
I'm getting another 5x5 anyway (only got old ES at the moment). Price might be a factor influencing my future decisions, but currently my money is not going to V-Cubes.

I wanted to spend it on V-products, but after all the jib-jab about patent infringement stopping the sales of several small businesses and popular cube sources, then making a big secret about a 2x2 cube and before that the "Big news" was 7x7 cubes with color modifications and expensive as hell, I'm not gonna buy from V.

This is just my decision and I'm not going to argue about it. Best part is that a lot of people and even shops ask for my opinion about cubes. 

Peedu


----------



## r_517 (Jan 11, 2011)

http://www.facebook.com/album.php?fbid=484257673021&id=748698021&aid=258376


----------



## Tesseract (Jan 12, 2011)

r_517 said:


> http://www.facebook.com/album.php?fbid=484257673021&id=748698021&aid=258376


What is there? Please quote. (I have no account on facebook)


----------



## cisco (Jan 12, 2011)

Photo album by Tiffany Yiu with photos of both v-cube 2 (pillowed and not pillowed), next to v5, v6 and v7.


----------



## Shortey (Jan 12, 2011)

antoineccantin said:


> Maybe because the edges on it are less sharp?


 
I lol'd.


----------



## Whyusosrs? (Jan 12, 2011)

I've been looking at a pillowed 2x2x2 but didn't want to spend $125... I'm glad v-cubes decided to make one. Although the inverted 2x2x2 and 3x3x3 look cool and I really want one of them. Maybe v-cubes would come out with one of these as well?

 I can only wish.


----------



## ElectricDoodie (Jan 12, 2011)

Whyusosrs? said:


> I've been looking at a pillowed 2x2x2 but didn't want to spend $125...


 They have 2x2 for that much?!


----------



## Imperatrix (Jan 12, 2011)

I'm looking forward to this and am interested to see how well the pillowed 2x2 is. But the question for me is about the cost of those puzzles.


----------



## emolover (Jan 12, 2011)

Whyusosrs? said:


> I've been looking at a pillowed 2x2x2 but didn't want to spend $125... I'm glad v-cubes decided to make one. Although the inverted 2x2x2 and 3x3x3 look cool and I really want one of them. Maybe v-cubes would come out with one of these as well?
> 
> I can only wish.


 
Its going to end up being around 13-15$ for the V2x2.


----------



## rubiksczar (Jan 12, 2011)

how do you know this? and are you counting the price for shipping and tax?


----------



## blakedacuber (Jan 12, 2011)

i hope we hav'nt been waiting this long for a 2x2 and pillowed 2x2 surely they are going to selll more than just this during february?


----------



## freshcuber (Jan 12, 2011)

Rather pricey for a 2x2. I wonder if it will really be worth paying more than double the price of a regular 2x2. Assuming your information is correct of course. Where did you find that out?


----------



## baseball-chicago (Jan 12, 2011)

But will it be better then a Lan Lan?


----------



## Whyusosrs? (Jan 13, 2011)

ElectricDoodie said:


> They have 2x2 for that much?!


 
Here's the pillowed 2x2x2






Here's the inverted pillowed 2x2x2


----------



## Matt (Jan 13, 2011)

I'm glad I've waited this long to get a 2x2x2, now I won't have to waste money on a Ghosthand 2x2 and then buy a V cube 2. Right after I got my Maru 4x4x4, I found out how good X-Cube were D:


----------



## OzBluey (Jan 13, 2011)

What I don't know is that the 'v2' is in China, but v cubes are made in Greece, so why are they there....
It just seems a little fishy to me.


----------



## aronpm (Jan 13, 2011)

OzBluey said:


> What I don't know is that the 'v2' is in China, but v cubes are made in Greece, so why are they there....
> It just seems a little fishy to me.


 
It's a puzzle meetup...


----------



## ElectricDoodie (Jan 13, 2011)

Whyusosrs? said:


> Here's the pillowed 2x2x2
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I've seen those before. Just didn't know they were $125, like you had said. That's what had surprised me. Not the fact that they existed.


----------



## Whyusosrs? (Jan 13, 2011)

ElectricDoodie said:


> I've seen those before. Just didn't know they were $125, like you had said. That's what had surprised me. Not the fact that they existed.


 
Oh no... the pillowed ones are $125. The inverse pillowed ones are only $75.


----------



## CoolGuyIsCool (Jan 16, 2011)

Wouldn't that be hard to handle?
I think my fingers would slide right off it


----------



## Vinny (Jan 16, 2011)

I love how V cube finally releases another cube and its a 2x2... Why couldn't they make something like a 4x4, which way more people have been waiting for.

I don't really understand how Verdes' mind works... His cubes are overpriced and the quality isn't even that good... Their stickers aren't good there's almost always imperfections in the plastic, and they can't even manage to make their cubes adjustable... Except for the V Cube 5, the entire company is a rip off.


----------



## ~Adam~ (Jan 16, 2011)

I guess you didn't send KV a xmas card?

I really hope this cube is adjustable.
If it isn't I'll only get a pillowed version for novelty value.


----------



## emolover (Jan 16, 2011)

Vinny said:


> I love how V cube finally releases another cube and its a 2x2... Why couldn't they make something like a 4x4, which way more people have been waiting for.
> 
> I don't really understand how Verdes' mind works... His cubes are overpriced and the quality isn't even that good... Their stickers aren't good there's almost always imperfections in the plastic, and they can't even manage to make their cubes adjustable... Except for the V Cube 5, the entire company is a rip off.


 
There is a very specific reason Verdes didnt make a new 4x4. Do you know about all the new and amazing 4x4s that has come out recently? 
Maru
Dayan
X-cube
Shenshou
These are all really good and it would be stupid for V-cubes to release yet another 4x4 when most people in the past few months have bought one of the 4x4 I listed.

What wrong with the stickers? They chip a little bit but its not a problem like the stickers on the FII.

Have you ever bought a V-cube? There are never a imperfections with the plastic.

Do you speed cube higher then the 3x3? I betting not. Yes the v-cubes suck at first, but once you break them in they turn like a dream.

There is also a problem with making big cubes like the 7x7 and 5x5 and 6x6 adjustable, there stability is lost. A good example of this would be the Ghosthand 5x5. It is poppy, has bad corner cutting and overall sucks. They are the exact same design, but the Ghosthand has an adjustable core.

P.S. The company is not a ripoff, you are just stingy, arrogant and being a whinny little *bleep*.


----------



## ~Adam~ (Jan 16, 2011)

The V-5 is by far the best 5x5x5 in most people's opinion, however they do take ages to break in.
You have to mod the corners and once it get's too loose you have to mod the core, replace it or adjust your style accordingly.
The stickers do suck (colour and durability) and the cube surface is covered with lines.


----------



## Whyusosrs? (Jan 16, 2011)

emolover said:


> What wrong with the stickers? They chip a little bit but its not a problem like the stickers on the FII.
> 
> Do you speed cube higher then the 3x3? I betting not. Yes the v-cubes suck at first, but once you break them in they turn like a dream.
> The company is not a ripoff, you are just stingy, arrogant and being a whinny little b****.


 
Mr. President, I second this. Seriously. Have you tried one of their 7x7x7s? Mine moves like butter on a hot skillet. I can't attest to their 5x5x5, but I know their 6x6x6 is excellent after break in.


----------



## Keban (Jan 16, 2011)

emolover said:


> There is a very specific reason Verdes didnt make a new 4x4. Do you know about all the new and amazing 4x4s that has come out recently?
> Maru
> Dayan
> X-cube
> ...


 my V cube 7 has alot of imperfections in the plastic, makes the stickers chip. otherwise it's a pretty nice puzzle.
I made my v cube 5 adjustable and it's great. never pops, corner cuts are really nice. maybe the quality of the ghost hand itself is what makes it suck.

edit; i do have to agree with you about everyone buying up the 4x4's. might not be the BEST time to sell them.


----------



## Stefan (Jan 28, 2011)

For sale for about $12: https://v-cubes.com/ecom/home.php?cat=260


----------



## amostay2004 (Jan 28, 2011)

lol the shipping is $14 to the UK. I doubt people will buy this alone, it would be more of a side order thingy if people are also buying other big cubes.


----------



## antoineccantin (Jan 28, 2011)

Too bad there isn't an assembly demo for it yet...

Hope its adjustable!


----------



## Stefan (Jan 28, 2011)

antoineccantin said:


> Hope its adjustable!


 
Well, at least DIYs shall follow soon: http://www.v-cubes.com/info/news.php


----------



## antoineccantin (Jan 28, 2011)

Strangely, it says 2 cores and 3 sets of spring but does not mention screws. I hope they give 2 sets of screws too!


----------



## Stefan (Jan 28, 2011)

antoineccantin said:


> I hope they give 2 sets of screws too!


 
Now someone just needs to request two sets of pieces as well.


----------



## antoineccantin (Jan 28, 2011)

Stefan said:


> Now someone just needs to request two sets of pieces as well.


 
Touché


----------



## rubiksczar (Jan 28, 2011)

perfect! my birthday is February 12!


----------



## ~Adam~ (Jan 28, 2011)

Wow. I was about to order until I found out they pay Simon Cowell to deliver it to your door.
edit - then I ordered a pillowed one anyway. Don't look at me, I feel dirty all over.


----------



## LouisCormier (Jan 28, 2011)

That's too much for a 2x2.. 27$ for one with the shipping??


----------



## ~Adam~ (Jan 28, 2011)

That's from the UK, 1500 miles away. The USA is about 6K miles from Greece.


----------



## Zarxrax (Jan 28, 2011)

Well, I had been planning to buy this to see what it was like, but I'll be damned if I'm paying $30 for a 2x2.


----------



## Bryan (Jan 28, 2011)

Well, they will be in retail stores soon. I'm guessing for people in the US, ordering from Marbles will be much cheaper shipping.


----------



## Stefan (Jan 28, 2011)

cube-o-holic said:


> 6K miles



Love-hate relationship with the metric system?


----------



## OzBluey (Jan 28, 2011)

Anyone know if it has the click mech?


----------



## Keban (Jan 28, 2011)

i do hope that it's adjustable. I just got a ghost hand 2x2, idk if i wanna spend money on yet another 2x2.


----------



## deadalnix (Jan 28, 2011)

Any pics of the internal mecanism ?


----------



## yockee (Jan 28, 2011)

Godmil said:


> This is a very good move by V-Cubes. The 2x2 will have been cheap to develop/manufacture, there is a larger market than for the larger cubes, there isn't a clear 'best cube' in this range so many people will probably give it a shot, also the lower retail price will probably make it spontaneous purchases for many people. This could definitely get some good cash flow into the company, which will make further developments more likely.


 
The only thing is, less people really care about 2x2. I'm personally disappointed.


----------



## OzBluey (Jan 28, 2011)

Lower retail price!?!? 
If I bought it, I would pay much more in postage than the actual cube, now I'm not going to buy a 2x2 for $30 with postage...


----------



## Zarxrax (Jan 29, 2011)

Sadly, I never bought a V-cube 5 for the same reason. I dunno why V-cubes insists on using UPS. If they used normal postal service I'm sure it could be significantly cheaper, and they would probably get way more sales. I wonder just how many sales v-cubes has lost because of people being shocked by the extravagant shipping charges.


----------



## rachmaninovian (Jan 29, 2011)

gah i guess i'd wait for the DIY set even though it's tempting just to order nao =/
WHAT IF the non-DIY ones are unadjustable that would be terrybel :<


----------



## Vishal (Jan 29, 2011)

I'll probably order a few of each as 2x2 is my favorite event. I am hoping they will bring my average down at least .10 seconds. As for the pillowed one I think it would be great for speedsolving. As long as the WCA let's them be used in competition.


----------



## flan (Jan 29, 2011)

Vishal said:


> I'll probably order a few of each as 2x2 is my favorite event. I am hoping they will bring my average down at least .10 seconds. As for the pillowed one I think it would be great for speedsolving. As long as the WCA let's them be used in competition.


I haven't seen the legality in competitions thing being brought up over this cube yet. 7x7s obviously are allowed and they are pillowed but I dont think pillowed 2x2 should be allowed.


----------



## Whyusosrs? (Jan 29, 2011)

flan said:


> I dont think pillowed 2x2 should be allowed.


 
why?


----------



## flan (Jan 29, 2011)

Whyusosrs? said:


> why?


 Because you can see multiple sides at once.


----------



## uberCuber (Jan 29, 2011)

flan said:


> Because you can see multiple sides at once.


 
I can take a non-pillowed cube and see 3 sides at once. That is multiple sides.


----------



## Whyusosrs? (Jan 29, 2011)

flan said:


> Because you can see multiple sides at once.


 
Pictures? I can see 3 sides of my 2x2 at once.


EDIT: ninja'd :|


----------



## Zarxrax (Jan 29, 2011)

How is it going to let you see more than you could on a cubic cube?
anyway, I think the cubic ones would be much better for speedsolving, because the sharp edges of the cubes are what give you grip.


----------



## Vishal (Jan 29, 2011)

Zarxrax said:


> How is it going to let you see more than you could on a cubic cube?
> anyway, I think the cubic ones would be much better for speedsolving, because the sharp edges of the cubes are what give you grip.


 I'm a pretty experienced 2x2 cuber and I know that a pillowed cube would lower my times. It is easier to grip during certain algorithms. They are also up on the v cube website if any one is interested.


----------



## Vishal (Jan 29, 2011)

Also I spoke to Chris Hardwick about it being legal and he said it should be and e-mailed Tyson to make sure.


----------



## Vinny (Jan 29, 2011)

emolover said:


> There is a very specific reason Verdes didnt make a new 4x4. Do you know about all the new and amazing 4x4s that has come out recently?
> Maru
> Dayan
> X-cube
> ...


 
That makes sense, obviously I'm stingy. I don't like V Cubes because they are so expensive whereas knock offs are just as good, if not better, and a lot cheaper. My V cube 7 and 6 don't turn very great, and my V7 pops quite a bit. There are plenty imperfections on the plastic such as chips, dents, and marks. 

Yes, I've bought V Cubes. Yes, I have multiple cubes higher than 3x3. Yes, the stickers are poor quality in my opinion. Yes, there are many imperfections. Yes, I think the price is way too high for what you get. You can't call my opinions wrong. I would say by that post that you sound pretty arrogant yourself.


----------



## Whyusosrs? (Jan 29, 2011)

Vinny said:


> knock offs are just as good, if not better, and a lot cheaper.



The world record holders in 6x6x6 and 7x7x7 use v-cubes. I'm not sure whether or not feliks also uses v-cubes for 5x5x5, though. The WR holders think v-cubes are the best. You can argue with them.



Vinny said:


> my V7 pops quite a bit.



Woah. furrealz? like i tihnk taht big cubes r so simpl. the shouldnt pop cause their so simpl.




Vinny said:


> You can't call my opinions wrong.


 
Your opinions are wrong.


----------



## uberCuber (Jan 29, 2011)

Vinny said:


> That makes sense, obviously I'm stingy. I don't like V Cubes because they are so expensive whereas knock offs are just as good, if not better, and a lot cheaper. My V cube 7 and 6 don't turn very great, and my V7 pops quite a bit. There are plenty imperfections on the plastic such as chips, dents, and marks.
> 
> Yes, I've bought V Cubes. Yes, I have multiple cubes higher than 3x3. Yes, the stickers are poor quality in my opinion. Yes, there are many imperfections. Yes, I think the price is way too high for what you get. You can't call my opinions wrong. I would say by that post that you sound pretty arrogant yourself.


 
The stickers on my V-cubes are just as good if not better than the 3x3 cubesmith stickers that I have used. My cubes also never pop, they turn well, and have no kinds of chips or dents at all. And I have not modded or even lubed them.


----------



## Hexi (Jan 29, 2011)

I slightly agree with Vinny, the stickers are quite bad quality and there are imperfections on the plastic. But they are still good cubes.


----------



## Dene (Jan 29, 2011)

Whyusosrs? said:


> I'm not sure whether or not feliks also uses v-cubes for 5x5x5, though.


 
I'll give you one guess.


----------



## pcuber (Jan 29, 2011)

Poeple have been saying that v cubes have bad stickers, yes they do chip thought time. Although, on my Mf8 cubes I could very well say the same thing, as for Dayan puzzles to. For imperfections in plastic a 7x7 has 218 *small* parts at lest one or two might have imperfections. On another note I'm happy for the new v 2 puzzles.


----------



## uberCuber (Jan 29, 2011)

pcuber said:


> Poeple have been saying that v cubes have bad stickers, yes they do chip thought time.


 
if that's reasoning for v-cubes having bad stickers, then cubesmith has terrible stickers.


----------



## flan (Jan 29, 2011)

If you cant have thick tiles then for the same reason you shouldn't be allowed pillowed cubes. You can potentially see 5 sides at once and even if that's not really an advantage, neither is having really thick tiles, a transparent cube, 2 logos or the things that make the guhong colour cube illegal.

Obviously its not right to make all 7x7s illegal, because you can only really get pillowed ones, I just think its wrong to let the rules slip so people can use their shiny new cubes in competition.


----------



## RubikZz (Jan 29, 2011)

Can anyone make a video review from de normal and pillowed cube, please?


----------



## Zarxrax (Jan 30, 2011)

The only way I can think of that someone could possibly see 5 sides at once on a pillowed cube is if they held it so they were looking DIRECTLY at a single face.
This is clearly a disadvantageous way to view the cube, as it only allows you to see half of each face, aside from the front face.
I can't really see any other situation where it would grant one extra viability.


----------



## flan (Jan 30, 2011)

Yeah I know its not a real advantage, like 2 logos isn't a real advantage, but how long it it before v cubes releases an electronic blah blah blah cube which you basicly need to set a WR? I know its a stupid scenario but I still think it breaks the rules.


----------



## Vinny (Jan 30, 2011)

Zarxrax said:


> The only way I can think of that someone could possibly see 5 sides at once on a pillowed cube is if they held it so they were looking DIRECTLY at a single face.
> This is clearly a disadvantageous way to view the cube, as it only allows you to see half of each face, aside from the front face.
> I can't really see any other situation where it would grant one extra viability.


 
It's like the whole stickerless GuHong argument. Obviously, you won't be able to use these advantages while speedsolving, but it's kind of a stupid rule.


----------



## Whyusosrs? (Jan 30, 2011)

flan said:


> Yeah I know its not a real advantage, like 2 logos isn't a real advantage, but how long it it before v cubes releases an electronic blah blah blah cube which you basicly need to set a WR? I know its a stupid scenario but I still think it breaks the rules.



I don't understand your electronic blah blah blah cube.



Vinny said:


> It's like the whole stickerless GuHong argument. Obviously, you won't be able to use these advantages while speedsolving, but it's kind of a stupid rule.


 
You can use the stickerless guhong to your advantage when speedsolving. It's just that we haven't trained ourselves to do so. But just like you train yourself to look for the next edge, someone could train themselves to look at BL and BR edges when doing a U move.


----------



## chinese cuber (Jan 30, 2011)

i think lanlan 2 is good enough


----------

